# Completely DIY Viv-Misting system,ledges,hides,dripper,Flat packable - Pic Heavy



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm getting my first crestie in a week so I've been happily building its terrarium over the Christmas Holiday...

I've made my own magnatural ledges, rock background, hollow cave hides, substrate tray & bio active substrate (just waiting for custodians, but have a few bugs from outside).. Collected my own wood and built my own dripper and timed rain/ misting system (which cost me around £10.99 and a nozzle stolen from my dad)..

I'm now building a pagoda roof and a buddha statue for decoration.

the whole thing is also fully collapsible/flat packable and can be put up or down in a matter of seconds!(dimensions are 40x40x75cm)

Let me know what you think and feel free to let me know what else I need to do before my crestie arrives.. (it's 8 months old so hopefully should be fine on the substrate)

Here's the whole thing...

IMAG0151 by angryandy11, on Flickr

One of the DIY caves for her to hide in (she has 2)

IMAG0168 by angryandy11, on Flickr

The right hand side

IMAG0165 by angryandy11, on Flickr

Wood at the bottom

IMAG0164 by angryandy11, on Flickr

Nozzle of my DIY misting system (currently set to do 8 seconds 3 times a day). The set up actually has 2 nozzles, this one and one from an old manual hand misting pump thing. The range isn't great with just one nozzle which is why I have two. The pump and resevoir cost me 99p and I got a digital seconds timer from santa, which cost him around £10)

IMAG0161 by angryandy11, on Flickr

DIY dripper, after lots and lots of testing and tweaking it is currently dripping once every 5 seconds!!I hope it stays at that rate.. I never would have thought that creating a slow drip could be so entertaining..frustrating and challenging!

IMAG0160 by angryandy11, on Flickr

Climbing wood and mossy ledge

IMAG0159 by angryandy11, on Flickr

Layered Mossy ledge (if anyone can give me any tips of how to keep this wild collected moss alive I would be very grateful). Do I need lots of light, a little bit of light? Drench it or just water it a little bit every day?? 

IMAG0158 by angryandy11, on Flickr


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

That is going to be one very happy crestie! :2thumb:


----------



## shadow_dragon (May 17, 2011)

this is very good indeed and the moss should stay alive as long as you keep it watered there will be enough light just keep it damp and dont let it dry out but very good indeed!!:no1:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice viv really good effort, what pump and reservoir are you using been looking to set something like this up for ours as well.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought mine second hand, but it looks very similar to this one http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=230712762233&index=8&nav=SEARCH&nid=04296261847

And using with a 12v power adapter I've salvaged from a old modem power supply..which gives out 50 mah.. I've tried lower amps and the pump is too weak,also tried higher amp adapter and nothing happend,so either the power adapter was broke or it can't handle the higher ampage,so yea 50 amps is the sweet spot so far but I feel it could go higher and create a finer mist...

Thanks for the kind words..I collect her on the 3rd of Jan which is feeling like a lifetime away now!


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats a great viv there! one lucky crestie! :no1:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Great set up! I love the misting system. Great idea.


Anthony


----------



## Slackey (Dec 8, 2009)

mouseman11 said:


> I bought mine second hand, but it looks very similar to this one http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=230712762233&index=8&nav=SEARCH&nid=04296261847
> 
> And using with a 12v power adapter I've salvaged from a old modem power supply..which gives out 50 mah.. I've tried lower amps and the pump is too weak,also tried higher amp adapter and nothing happend,so either the power adapter was broke or it can't handle the higher ampage,so yea 50 amps is the sweet spot so far but I feel it could go higher and create a finer mist...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words..I collect her on the 3rd of Jan which is feeling like a lifetime away now!


It looks fantastic you have done a great job!!

I like your idea of using a washer bottle and pump from a car, not thought of this before but now you have me thinking: victory:

Oh and you second power supply must have been broken. The pump will only take as many amps as it needs regardless of the size the power supply is rated at, just check that your power supply is not getting hot during operation. I am guessing that the only protection is in the 13 A plug, it could do with a fuse between the power supply and pump. The fact it is only running for a few seconds may be a saving grace.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

hi there

i know zero about cresties?????
but i take it that the water is recycled through a reservoir???????

what do you use as a bio filter?????


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

woodrott said:


> hi there
> 
> i know zero about cresties?????
> but i take it that the water is recycled through a reservoir???????
> ...


Hi, no the water isn't flowing or anything it just mists for 8 seconds at a time, so the water is soaked up by the wood and substrate and is then allowed to dry out until another mist follows about 5 hours later.. but in the bottom I have a layer of akadama (meant to be used for bonsai trees, similar to aquatic planting soil/perlite) which absorbs water without going mouldy in the event of too much water. then the peat/rotting wood/sand etc are separated by a fabric that allows water to pass through but not the soil. So water hits the soil, then goes down through the membrane and onto the akadama where it can settle without causing problems (aslong as there's not too much!)

So the only recycling going on is evaopration from the soil into the air to keep the humidity up.

For bio filter (if I understand you right) I'm going to use tropical woodlice and maybe sprintails.. all I have at the moment are european woodlice from the garden and whatever else was in the rotting wood I had.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Slackey said:


> it could do with a fuse between the power supply and pump. The fact it is only running for a few seconds may be a saving grace.


from what I've read as long as these pumps are only on for less than 15 seconds they are reliable. Why do you think I need a fuse? To prevent blowing the pump? I'm not all that savvy with electronics, full of ideas but don't have any clue what I'm doing, other than trial and error!:whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep the ideas flowing. You're an inspiration 


Anthony


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

PM'ed you regarding moss.

Looks great mate, have you got some info on how to fully set up the homemade mister?


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pm,I'll read that now.. I'll try and shoot a quick video now of the mister..its very simple.. I've also just done a video of me putting this together from flat packed... im making another one which I'm planning on selling,it would be perfect for someone who travels to shows etc and wants to show off their reptiles in a easy to travel viv..


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Mouseman, can you pop the PM on here because any tips I can get for keeping moss alive would be advantageous 


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wolflore said:


> Mouseman, can you pop the PM on here because any tips I can get for keeping moss alive would be advantageous
> 
> 
> Anthony


Haha well he's just asked where I collected it from etc so far,but I will post any further useful info that I get pm'd..

Misting video is currently being uploaded..never done a tutorial video before so i apologise in advance,I speak very fast and mumble a lot!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a video of me putting the viv together from being completely flat packed...


Diy Flat packed terrarium vivarium - YouTube


----------



## jaimeomg (Sep 27, 2010)

I would LOVE to know how you made the mister using the windscreen thingy! Please do put up the video, or even better would be a tutorial :2thumb:

Amazing job though mate!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

youtube is currently "processing it" but it's VERY simple.. although the mist isn't as fine as a bottle sprayer.. you'll see in the video..

But basically it's an old 12v power adapter (the kind of thing you'd use to power a modem/router) I cut the connection off the end and strip the wires back to reveal 1cm of the metal cable inside.

Connect the bare wires to the ports on the pump (see previous post for link to pump/reservoir on ebay)

then cut the nozzle off of a misting bottle and attach it to some (I think 4mm) tubing. Or go to B&Q, look in the gardening bit and they do lots of mini sprinklers and nozzles, brand is hozeguard I think. Pricey for what they are though.. about £5 but then you have 5..

then the timer is just a Lucky reptile pro timer (digital)

I'll post the link when the video is working..


----------



## Woody82 (Dec 23, 2010)

love that viv mate, i know you got yours from ebay but would love to know were you can get them from!! whats it made of etc. As for what you have done to the viv absolutely amazing i have some jealous cresties!!!

Woody


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey woody,

do you mean you'd love to know where you can get the vivs from?
This isn't the one I mentioned in my PM.. This is her growing up tank and holiday home.. The big one I have coming is all glass etc...

This one is actually a reptibreeze mesh cage with all the mesh removed and I cut perspex (which you can get very cheap if you're cunning in B&Q) to size and stuck that to the frame.

The viv normally is screwed together, but I'm not a fan of screwing which takes a long time, so i used a combination of 3m dual lock and velcro to get a easy to assemble cage!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering if that would be possible on the Reptibreezes.

*wanders off to watch the equipment classifieds*


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well if you were interested I do have a second one that I was going to do the same to and sell,but I have no idea what It's worth with its modifications..?

do people travel their reps to shows etc very often? Would flat packable be usefull,Ive made this to be a holiday home when mine out grows it..well I say out grow,It's probably big enough for her whole life but I want a bigger one!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

What size is it?


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

40x40x75cm


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool, does it already have the Perspex panels in or is it still mesh?


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

not sure I understand the question,but it can come either with just mesh,just perspex,or if you have a chameleon or something,it can be mesh with removable perspex,so you can control the humidity etc but still see the occupant if the panels are on to boost the humidity..unlike most who use non see through panels..

My viv I'm keeping however just has perspex fixed on..no mesh apart from the top panel...


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Also YouTube for some reason keeps saying my mister video is an invalid format..despite my other video working,I'll try photobucket.

Today I'm working on a buddah statue,rock outcrops and a light unit to hold day and night bulbs


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering where it was at build wise. I was thinking Perspex front and back with mesh sides and top. I'm going to be using BSS so I'll get a tray at some point.


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Finished making some other bits for the viv yesterday

here are some pics

Canopy

















Buddah and rocks









pagoda roof









More rocks and details on buddah









it's amazing how the buddah makes it feel even more tranquil now!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice touches 


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

the rocks and budda were made from plaster..still need to seal them

They started life like this









shaped into this









and then textured when half set to hopefully look a little more natural..


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

So did you carve the Buddha yourself too? 


Anthony


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

of course...:whistling2:
No I used a mould! i wish i could sculpt that well..


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

There was me thinking how talented you were 




Anthony


----------



## Mike_Lyddon (Jan 2, 2012)

Fantastic idea re the windscreen washer pump Mouseman, I have just ordered one off eBay and will then fit it to a large (but flat) tupperware box, so I have a bigger (5 litre) capacity water container that will fit in the space above where I am going to install my viv :2thumb:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks,the only problem you'll have by placing the reservoir above the nozzle is that it may drip..so you might need a non return valve that you can probably get in bq or cheaper on eBay


----------



## Mike_Lyddon (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a good point, I think I have a spare one way valve kicking around in my box of assorted aquarium gumph, so will add one of those too :no1:


----------



## Gigantisaurus (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi mouseman,love the look of your setup very nice indeed.Would really appreciate if you could gimme some schematics or material list for your diy mister.It sounds just the kind of thing i would like to make for my own crestie.I have experimented with loads of drippers and sprays but all the shop bought ones are either huge rainforrest affairs for massive vivs or useless drippers that either flood the viv or hardly drip! I am about to start my own custom viv for my crestie as he is outgrowing the one he is in and i have slowly been collecting ideas and materials over the last few months and as i said your diy misting system sounds exactly like what i would like to recreate for my own viv.Thanks in advance and happy new year to you.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

well the misting system is literally that car windscreen washer pump and bottle I linked a while ago, a 12v power supply, can get these cheap on ebay or salvage one from an old router etc or get a universal power adapter from the range or somewhere..
Then just some 4mm tubing, normally used for aquarium air pumps or garden irrigation. and then a nozzle, either one from an old hand misting bottle (new ones don't seem to have useable nozzles as they're all internal and hard to cut off) or again in B&Q I think the brand hozeguard sells small nozzles. I've made a video but youtube is not working and I've been rather busy..
I'll have more time in a weeks time to get another video up hopefully.

I get my crestie tomorrow... very excited to finally put something in this viv!!!!


----------



## Gigantisaurus (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info mouseman,i managed to get hold of a windscreen reservoir/pump from ebay,ive got a digital timer somewhere and i will check out my mountain of old plugs and adapters currently filling a drawer driving the wife nuts lol..bit of tubing and nozzle and hopefully i will be good to go...your info is much appreciated.Your viv looks excellent and im sure your crestie will love exploring it.Enjoy your new crestie and thanks again


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

this is very nice work mate :2thumb:

given me a lot of ideas in things to do,i had my viv (in profile) for 3 days before i got my crestie then i joined here.

Wish i had joined this site before now and made my viv even better,wont do to much now as im still letting the little un settle in.

When i do a full clean out in a month or so ill have a few things ready for him im sure.:mf_dribble:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish I had got my crestie sooner,I picked her up yesterday,she's amazing!but now I'm struggling to let her settle in.she's a brick red tiger with Dalmatian spots.. had a cheeky handle last night and she's pretty calm,likes the odd jump but I like that,makes it more fun!

Glad I've helped inspire you to get building, I enjoy making stuff so much,if crestie keeping is half as fun and bodging things together I'll be very happy!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Actually i like the building so much I've picked up another viv for her yesterday,its twice the size of this one,it will be what she moves into when she's fully grown..so I've got a good few months to finish it at my own leisure..


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats amazing! can you give more detail how you made the mister, as i need one for my chinese water dragon viv!! :whistling2:


----------

